# My BEAUTIFUL new boy :)



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Got him today, his fins are a bit damaged but I reckon with a bit of tlc he'll be good as new in no time 
View attachment 412778


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

ohmigosh! I love, love, LOVE his color! Is he a Thai import? I really like him.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks!  
Yeah, there's a pet store near me that only get their betta imported from Thailand. They have some amazing plakats too!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

o...m...g....that color<3...im so jealous!!
lol...i wish my pet store had bettas like that!...anyway goodluck! I hope he is happy in his new homec:


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

He has such a long beautiful tail <3
I love his colors !


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks guys! 
I'm quite lucky when it comes to pet stores, got a couple really good ones near me!  
I've wanted a betta with his colouring for so long!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

View attachment 414218

Exploring his new home


----------



## sadiepotts666 (Jul 6, 2014)

He's gorgeous


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks!  been looking for a new betta for my new 10g tank for a while, fell in love with him as soon as I saw him!


----------



## Hurdyburdy (Jul 25, 2014)

He looks a bit like my first betta


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah cool


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow he's nice!! Whats the store you got him from?


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks!  
The stores called aquajardin, I think they only have stores in the uk.


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh  Im in the USA NY... I go to PetCo its full of HMDT butterflies. I got my lovely Purple HMDT there!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Just double checked online, aquajardin is only in the uk!  
Ah cool, I've seen loads of beautiful bettas on here that people have got from petco, seems to be a good selection there!


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Yup! But then again, they were all unhealthy yesterday.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh no, I hate seeing that. There was one when I got this little guy that looked pretty unhealthy, was this beautiful translucent white colour, such a shame!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

View attachment 414802


Just saw his beard for the first time! (Sorry for bad picture!!) 
I didn't realise it was black with a yellow stripe either side! Very kill bill! Lol


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

His tail/fins are looking better now


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah, he's getting there!  I'm still trying to think of a name for him!


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

How about... Razz. I like that name for him :-D


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Razz is cute  was thinking maybe sol


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

I like sol too. Are you planning on spawning him? 

Ooh, how about ... Sun. (American version of Sol.) but I think sol is better... Because it's less like what a father tells his boy. Well if you're a boy you could do that! I'm a girl.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

I think I am gonna go with sol, I think it suits him and I love anything spanish  

Haven't got any plans to spawn him, both my female bettas died of a mystery illness a few months back, I only have boys left!


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh  SIP Females

He would be good to spawn though.

Sol is perfect for him! His orange/yellow fins look like the sun and the white at the end are the sunrays 

I am gonna get a baby betta sometime and name him Petite... I love french but spanish is good too.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Was sad when they died, they were funny little things!
I will probably end up getting another female at some point, would be good to spawn him, I'm sure he'd have pretty offspring!  
Sol is simple but effective! Lol 
Petite is a cute name, I like French too. France is a beautiful country.


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Yup  I found out that my LPS has Thai-Imported Bettas!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

what a pretty boy! <3


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah cool, are you gonna get one? 

Thanks tree!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

you're welcome. I love yellow bettas <3


----------



## sparrow317 (Jun 16, 2014)

He's so pretty!! What a beautiful color


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Me too tree, he was the first I've seen in any of my LFS's, I think yellow bettas are quite rare where I am!!

Thanks sparrow317!


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

leedavidford said:


> Ah cool, are you gonna get one?
> 
> Thanks tree!


Yup when I get room  Im looking for a yellow HM!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah cool, make sure u post loads of pictures!  

My little guy has started tail biting, I'm hoping it settles down when u feels a bit more settled :/


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Tail biting? Why would he do that to his beautiful tail?


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm not too sure :/ I saw him eating something yesterday, he kept spitting it out then trying to eat it again, on closer inspection I noticed it was a bit of his tail :/ 
I'm kinda hoping he's just trying to get rid of the raggedy ends! 
Baffles me as to why he's doing it, he's well fed, has plenty of room (compared to a lot of bettas) and acts perfectly normal, apart from the eating himself! Lol


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

I drew Sol!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah cool, thank you  
Have u attached it? Can't see it :/


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Sadly sol passed away today. 
He developed fin rot that practically ate away his fins in the space of 5-6 days. I've never seen anything like it. 
I treated him with aq salt and stresscoat, did 25% water changes daily and I took out his platy tank mate but this didn't help. He was moved to a hospital tank yesterday. I ordered him some antibiotics as my LFS don't sell any but sadly they will arrive too late. 
Thank you everyone who paid an interest in sol, he truly was a beautiful fish!


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

S.I.P Sol


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks.


----------

